# Despooking on trails



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha...I don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Good training is training that works. Sounds like you did very well.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good thinking!
It's like riding along and a small branch might be in the way so you snap it off and the horse jumps. To my way of thinking the best thing is to keep snapping off more so the horse gets used to it.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

No one likes a nasty spook. I got the downside of one just today. The older I get the harder the ground gets. This was a green broke mare that I have been riding for 30 minutes and not even a start, then wham, a bad spook. One of those rapid sideways moves and off I went before I had a chance to do anything. Lay there in the grass a while, saying "helmet, helmet, why don't you use a helmet, stupid?". So tomorrow, a helmet, a less slick seated saddle and some pants that have some grip. Why don't saddles come with seat belts?


----------



## RezaluteSupreme (Jun 15, 2013)

I think that you stopped the horse from spooking,so you did a great job


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

G8tdh0rse said:


> No one likes a nasty spook. I got the downside of one just today. The older I get the harder the ground gets. This was a green broke mare that I have been riding for 30 minutes and not even a start, then wham, a bad spook. One of those rapid sideways moves and off I went before I had a chance to do anything. Lay there in the grass a while, saying "helmet, helmet, why don't you use a helmet, stupid?". So tomorrow, a helmet, a less slick seated saddle and some pants that have some grip. Why don't saddles come with seat belts?


I had an identical fall just a couple weeks ago 

OP: Good Job... creative thinking 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddleonline2 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Oh, boy!*

Hi, there. 
I'm glad you found such a simple and effective solution. It just goes to show that in addition to being fairly "bomb proof" your horses are now also "boom-boom" proof! 
All joking aside, it just goes to show that you can never be too careful out on the trails. As Lainey says in an article I came across: 
"Even the calmest horse can spook at the funny tree stump or the plastic bag. Being a confident rider with a good basic seat and basic skills can help keep you in the saddle when the unexpected happens."


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Minimon, what worked was that you gave them a distraction. Horses usually settle fairly quickly with repetitive sounds, that of the gun. To help prevent spooking, don't allow the horse time to think about spooking but keep his mind busy on what you are asking so it's a constant serpentines, circles, backing, even partially doing these so you are constantly bending the horse and moving the hind quarters.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha. Love it. boom Boom Proof 



saddleonline2 said:


> Hi, there.
> I'm glad you found such a simple and effective solution. It just goes to show that in addition to being fairly "bomb proof" your horses are now also "boom-boom" proof!
> All joking aside, it just goes to show that you can never be too careful out on the trails. As Lainey says in an article I came across:
> "Even the calmest horse can spook at the funny tree stump or the plastic bag. Being a confident rider with a good basic seat and basic skills can help keep you in the saddle when the unexpected happens."


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you. I normally do all this when riding her. I say a horse is never Bomb Proof, a new rider, new trail and that horse can spook. If I feel uncomfortable or feel like she's tense because of something she sees or hears I will start the circles, backing, I feel it it makes me relax and her. 

I just got a laugh at seeing my girlfriends face when I yelled boom boom boom. Haha



Saddlebag said:


> Minimon, what worked was that you gave them a distraction. Horses usually settle fairly quickly with repetitive sounds, that of the gun. To help prevent spooking, don't allow the horse time to think about spooking but keep his mind busy on what you are asking so it's a constant serpentines, circles, backing, even partially doing these so you are constantly bending the horse and moving the hind quarters.


----------

